# Wedding Portraits C&C please



## kayliana (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Restomage (Jan 7, 2011)

Great shots! Do you have your own studio or did you rent space? My only recommendation is to increase the exposure about half a stop on the last image.


----------



## changoleon (Jan 7, 2011)

bride needs makeup


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 7, 2011)

#4, a bit of fill light wouldn't hurt

overall, I'm not a fan of PURE white of pure black. You take the bride away from varies decorations that she payed for.
I know at least my clients would look at it and question why it is how it is. What I have done before, when putting the bride closer to the wall, was _blowing out_ the wall w/ the back light and giving the bride the silhouette-glowing-spotlight look and that came out great.


----------



## kayliana (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you.  I don't have my own stuido, it was the studio at school. I'm not professional, i'm in classes right now.  This wasn't her wedding, so there were no decorations, this was a studio.  The bride was wearing a little makeup, and she looks great to me, very natural.  Thank you for the tips, I only could choose black, white, or grey background, because I was at school.  One day I will get my own studio


----------



## Frequency (Jan 8, 2011)

Excellent art, i must say; i see the last three a bit soft and that gives it a texture of varnished oil painting; really liked all of them

regards


----------



## cliffy13 (Jan 8, 2011)

No 1 the pose doen't work for me nor does white on white
No 2 if yiu like sickeningly cute its fine
No 3 looks out of focus to me
No 4 a well posed well exposed shot


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 8, 2011)

Great start! 

In the #2 and #4, there is a tone that I would descibe as gold/brown. You can see on the faces of each person in these two photos and in the veil on the girl and the dress of the bride. 

Did you white balance before your shoot? Did you use any modifiers that were gold? 

For outside shots that color tone is pleasant and reflectors can augment glow of natural light. For brides, inside, it does not work. So my suggestion would be to be aware of the colors of your shots, and make sure you have your balance or temps set to create the best tones for your shoot.


----------



## Wilsan (Jan 8, 2011)

OP I will be honest with you because that is what a Critique is about. 

All the photos are slightly  out of focus. Remember one thing is been soft other is out of focus. 

Photo 1

Very nice that you are trying to do a High Key However the contrast ratio on your ilumination was not the right one.
 If you are going to do some high key blow up the BG but mantain the ratio with the subject 

PHoto 2
Is my favorite it was well executed and give a little girl kind of a canvas style I like it. Still a little bit out of focus but you can fix it on the PP.

Photo 3
The concept is nice but I do not think that the pose help you at all.

Photo 4
Same concept as photo2 very nice but the photo is out of focus always take a look on that.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 8, 2011)

Out of focus, the exposure is a little off I think... but what hits me most is she doesn't look like a bride. She looks like a woman wearing a bridal gown.  I know that's an oversimplification but there is an awful lot wrapped up in that.  I get effectively no real emotion from the shots.

I suspect this is because it is exactly what it is.  Perhaps she is getting married... but I suspect it isn't happening (or didn't happen) within the future or past few hours.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 8, 2011)

Wilsan said:


> OP I will be honest with you because that is what a Critique is about.
> 
> All the photos are slightly  out of focus. Remember one thing is been soft other is out of focus.
> 
> ...



I started reading the post and thought i was the only one that thought they were out of focus, i get a bit fed up of saying shots are out of focus but it seems to be happening more often


----------



## kundalini (Jan 8, 2011)

Why is the light directed towards her bum on #3? Shouldn't her face be the focal point?

#4 is screaming for a background light, at a minimum.


----------



## Wilsan (Jan 8, 2011)

kayliana said:


> Thank you.  I don't have my own stuido, it was the studio at school. I'm not professional, i'm in classes right now.  This wasn't her wedding, so there were no decorations, this was a studio.  The bride was wearing a little makeup, and she looks great to me, very natural.  Thank you for the tips, I only could choose black, white, or grey background, because I was at school.  One day I will get my own studio



Kayliana just a Tip even if you are using your school studio couple of tips that you can start practicing.

1. Always keep a subject with a minimum distance of 6 feet from the BG.
    That will avoid the spill of shadow on the BG.

2. If you are using a White BG. You will have the option to have it white or Grey. If you do not illuminate the BG it will automaticaly convert grey when you are shooting a subject at the proper distance. The reason of that is because the BG will just take the spill of light that is directed to your subject.

3. If the studio only have one light no problem.     
   Take a look to this video that will help you a lot 





The second video is about how to change a Grey background to different colors


----------



## kundalini (Jan 8, 2011)

Wilsan said:


> ......just a Tip .......


 Cheers for that video.  I never thought of using my (new) octagonal as the background.   :thumbup:


----------

